# Deere 4310 Stack Kit



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone bought or built a stack for a John Deere 4310? After running the tractor for 13 hours straight last weekend I have never felt so sick from exhaust fumes in my life, so it's time to get a stack. I think Deere makes one for $300 which is fine, but has anyone used it? Is it any better than having the exhaust dumped by the front axel?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

got to get one for mine too

http://tractorpoint.com/cgi-bin/tra...catname=John Deere Review&catcode=JDU&filter=


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought the whole kit from my buddy at the Deere dealer... $45 because the paint was scratched... painted it up as good as new. Took about 1/2 an hour to do the install. Really easy, but I did have to cut a small hile in the side of the hood. Measure many times, cut once. The hood is like $350 for a new one. That's the only opinion I can give. So far I love the stack, seems to do the job perfectly. We'll see how it really does in the winter plowing. That's the big test.


----------

